
Show HN: Automatic private time tracking for OS X - ivm
https://qotoqot.com/qbserve/
======
ivm
I was not happy with features and UX of other productivity trackers. Most of
the time tracking software is made for controlling employees or for billing
clients and I just wanted an automated productivity measurement.

I tried RescueTime before but it was too expensive for its functionality
($72-108/year) and also collected all my tracked data on their servers. There
is standalone ManicTime on Windows but OS X standalone trackers lack features
and most of them are not automatic.

So I started to play with OS X accessibility and got promising results pretty
fast. Then there were about 14 months of writing some code once in a week or
two and 3 months of almost full time polishing and gathering feedback.

Now it's marketing time. Qbserve did well on PH but almost no other sites
picked it from there. This week I pitched about 70 journalists and bloggers
who write about Mac or productivity apps but the results are not clear yet.

I'll be very grateful for advices on how to promote it better and overall
feedback. Thank you!

~~~
hjnilsson
What is your long-term monetisation plan here then? One-time payment won't
last forever, as we've seen from different programs lately.

~~~
ivm
Why not? Thousands of app companies exist on one-time payment for many years,
releasing payed updates sometimes. MacPaw is a good modern example.

------
albertzeyer
Fwiw, I developed a very puristic similar project:
[https://github.com/albertz/timecapture](https://github.com/albertz/timecapture)

So far, it's only tracking the time and recording which app is in the
foreground and what file / url is currently opened in there. It doesn't have
any GUI and it won't show you nice statistics like Qbserve. But it shouldn't
be difficult to calculate any statistics you want from the data.

Python, Open Source, easy to add support for other platforms and apps (so far
mostly MacOSX support). Patches are welcome. :)

~~~
raphman_
FWIW, there's already
[https://github.com/gurgeh/selfspy](https://github.com/gurgeh/selfspy) which
seems to offer the same features as your tool (and a little bit more).

------
Joe8Bit
Some feedback:

* Make the price more readily apparent on the landing page

* Tracking the '6,400 sites, apps and games' is great, but it would be good if I could find out if the ones I care about in that list!

* Make the above the fold screenshot bigger, I tried squinting/zooming before I realised I could scroll down

* Can I determine which things are productive/neutral/distractive? As I wouldn't want to buy it if that was static

Looks good though!

~~~
underyx
>Make the price more readily apparent on the landing page

I'm seeing a huge green 'Buy Now — $30' button on the front page. Was this
added in the past 20 minutes?

~~~
JakeTheAndroid
Yes, it was.

------
deweerdt
I bought the app, and I'm really happy with it, thanks!

I know it's a long shot, but some sort of shell integration would be awesome.
My typical day is > 60% iTerm2. iTerm2 has shell integration:
[https://iterm2.com/shell_integration.html](https://iterm2.com/shell_integration.html),
and maybe that would be one way is something that Qbserve could be fetching
info about what's going on in the terminal.

~~~
ivm
Yes, I got many requests for iTerm2 tracking and it will be definitely added.
I'm looking into the available options, so thank you for the link!

~~~
azag0
Any chance of tracking Terminal.app?

~~~
ivm
Sure, I will check it too.

~~~
azag0
And I forgot to say that you made a great app! 95% gonna buy.

------
Karunamon
Minor UI feedback:

The settings UI is _extremely_ hard to read on my screen. The headings are
light grey on white, and no amount of messing with my screen's contrast
settings leaves something easy to read.

The checkboxes also immediately convey "disabled" due to their coloring. Your
UI in general is spot on and sanely designed, but please consider taking a cue
from the OSX HIG[1] and use the system colors and leave the light grey stuff
for actual disablement, it will make your app look a lot more native.

[1] (about halfway down the page):
[https://developer.apple.com/library/mac/documentation/UserEx...](https://developer.apple.com/library/mac/documentation/UserExperience/Conceptual/OSXHIGuidelines/ControlsButtons.html#//apple_ref/doc/uid/20000957-CH48-SW1)

~~~
ivm
Got it, sorry. We'll update the colors. We try to follow HIG despite building
a custom look, so non-blue checkboxes is a mistake.

------
avivo
I use ulogme which also _records when you are typing_ , and is more
customizable (and open source and free).

Explanation and demo with screenshots:
[https://karpathy.github.io/2014/08/03/quantifying-
productivi...](https://karpathy.github.io/2014/08/03/quantifying-
productivity/)

Github URL:
[https://github.com/karpathy/ulogme](https://github.com/karpathy/ulogme)

There are definitely some good ideas in it for inspiration when making a
similar product.

~~~
ivm
Awesome, thank you. My friend who uses Linux was interested in getting
something like Qbserve there.

------
ryanmarsh
If you're a consultant or you work in a consulting firm I have some advice for
you.

Get comfortable with fudging the numbers on your time reports. It's ok. Report
what's reasonable given:

You aren't being paid for your minutes you're being paid for the ability to
solve a customer's problem in minutes.

I bill my clients 40 no matter what because sometimes I give them 100 hours
worth of value in 1 hour. It all balances out. It took a while to realize this
wasn't an integrity violation.

You aren't a machine resource. You're a human working in immense complexity.
Your productivity is a roller coaster. It's ok. Don't sell minutes. In reality
your customer can't handle the unpredictablity in billable hours if you were
exacting and billed what you're actually worth. Instead we smooth it into 40
(or whatever), and that's ok.

~~~
aplummer
For anyone reading this, billing the incorrect amount of time in consulting is
an integrity violation, and probably illegal. If you agree to sell in hours,
then the client pays in hours. Attributed value billing should be in your
contract if you are going to do that, not snuck in under the guise of hourly
rates.

~~~
ryanmarsh
Do you bill your clients for the time you sip coffee or take a shit?

------
baby
Did you test it thoroughly for websites tracking? I made a Firefox plugin[1]
to track how long I would spend on facebook but it never had really accurate
results.

Do you track only the current tab? Do you still track it if it's not
foreground? Even if Firefox has many windows?

How do you track tabs in the browser from the OS by the way?

[1]:
[https://github.com/mimoo/FirefoxTimeTracker](https://github.com/mimoo/FirefoxTimeTracker)

~~~
ivm
I use OS X accessibility, so Qbserve tracks the focused windows. In case of
browsers it's usually the current tab of the top window.

------
howlingfantods
Love the idea! Only suggestion would to be switch "Distractive" to
"Unproductive" or "Distracting." I'm sure distractive is technically a word,
but this is my first time hearing it. But that's just me. I may just have a
limited vocabulary.

~~~
ivm
Oh, right, thank you. I've already updated it in the app but forgot the
screenshots and texts.

~~~
howlingfantods
Is the website down? It's not loading for me anymore

~~~
welder
Probably the HN effect... here's a screen shot:

[http://imgur.com/5G6ywyX](http://imgur.com/5G6ywyX)

------
joshcrowder
Great! The fact that this is private is a huge +1 for me. Looking forward to
trying it out! I saw one of your comments on the data being available at
~/Library/Application\ Support/Qbserve/ it would be good if the schema was
documented on the site, maybe in a developers section?

~~~
ivm
Thank you, I'll add it a bit later.

------
daemonk
I really like the UI. Is it possible to implement keyboard/mouse movement
activity tracking? I don't mean keylogging or anything, but something like key
presses per minute while an app is focused or mouse movement in pixels per
minute while an app in focused.

~~~
adiabatty
I second this. I'd like to know if my keypresses are going into a text editor
(productive!) or IRC (unproductive!). As someone who's fighting off RSI,
knowing where my keypresses are going is more important than tracking where
the time goes.

------
zzzmarcus
I've been using Qbserve for a couple weeks and I'm really happy with it. For
me the best feature is just having that little number in the menu bar that
shows what percentage of my time has been focused. This, more than any other
timer or tracker, has been a simple and effective motivator for me to keep
creating.

There are a lot of features I can imagine that would let me slice and dice
tracked data better, but for a V1, this is something special.

------
peternicky
I have used Rescuetime for years and for the most part, am very satisfied with
the service. It would be helpful if you added a simple comparison between
Rescuetime and your service.

~~~
ivm
Currently the differences are window tracking (RT only tracks apps afaik),
chat tracking, instant feedback, and keeping the tracked data on your machine.

Downsides compared to RT: no sync between devices (and it's not coming soon),
no "offline time" (but it's temporary).

~~~
peternicky
Thanks for this info, but I don't know what you mean by "instant feedback" and
"chat tracking".

Rescuetime does allow window tracking (unless I don't understand what that
means).

For me personally, the most essential Rescuetime features missing in your app
are:

\- ability to install a client on gnu, OS X and Windows.

\- 95% of the time, it correctly categorizes my activities, requiring very
little input from me.

Looking forward to trying your app!

~~~
ivm
Instant feedback: to see your productivity in RT you need to go to its
dashboard. Qbserve shows productivity score in the dock icon (with color) and
in the menu bar (colors + percents).

Chat tracking: Qbserve can look into Skype, Slack and Telegram Messenger apps
and track your chat/team names as separate activities.

------
aantix
I love the alerts. I setup an alert for when I have been distracted for more
than 30 minutes.

Could you disable those distracting sites after 30 minutes? I'm only half-way
kidding..

Still a fantastic app.

~~~
kkirsche
I used to use an app, think it was called orange, to do this. Would love that
functionality though to disable top distractions

------
danielparks
I've only been using it for 30 minutes, but so far it's great!

Being able to map a domain with all its subdomains to a category would be
awesome. I access a whole bunch of hosts in an internal domain, and they're
all productive.

------
lancefisher
This is a cool project. I thought about building something similar a few years
ago when I was doing a lot of consulting. The most annoying part of the work
was accurately billing clients when some days I'd switch between several
projects.

Here's a few things that could make it super useful:

* Track time spent writing email by contact * Track hangout/skype/etc by contact * Track time spent on code per project * Connect phone records to tie in the time on the phone with contacts

Good luck!

------
mrmondo
Looks interesting! I have to ask: is it OS X native or is it some JavaScript
thing?

~~~
ivm
OS X native, 100% Objective-C and Cocoa. :)

~~~
mrmondo
Lovely! You sir/madam are a hero!

------
botreats
I like the idea of this a lot, but not working with Firefox is a dealbreaker.
If only 100% of my time spent in Firefox was actually productive....

~~~
ivm
Firefox does not report URL to OS X accessibility.

I'm going to file a bug or even dig into the sources later.

~~~
jish
When I first downloaded the app, it was actually tracking my Firefox usage
somehow (github.com, news.ycombinator.com).

Unfortunately I restarted soon afterwards, and now all of the Firefox usage
just shows up as "Neutral" =/

But it was working nicely at first :)

------
knowtheory
Just downloaded it and fired it up, and immediate first impressions is that
there's a lot to like in the app so far.

I'll be curious to see if I can build gentle nudges back on task if i'm off in
the woods, or how i can better categorize different types of app usage.
Coupling to my todo lists might be helpful.

------
stinos
_Away from the keyboard or watching a movie? Idle time is detected
intelligently._

Problem is it heavily depends on the person what is really idling. Ideally you
should be able to read the mind to see if there's any work-related activity :]
I'm still using manual time tracking mainly because of this (even despite the
obvious disadvantage of forgetting to turn it on or off): there's all kinds of
solutions like detecting mouse/keyboard idling to fancier ones like detecting
if your phone is near your pc and stuff like that, but at least for me none of
these are as correct as just manually saying 'now I'm working, now I'm not':
they can't detect things like me sitting outside with pen & paper.

~~~
ivm
You can set idle per-category. "Videos & TV" category is idle by default.

So if you have Youtube open and there's no mouse/keyboard input then Qbserve
assumes you're watching a video.

~~~
dionidium
How? My options seem limited to "Productive, Neutral, and Distracting."

~~~
ivm
Sorry, missed your reply.

Please go into the category tab in the Details and select a required category.
There will be an "Always track time" checkbox. It prevents the app from going
idle during activities in this category.

~~~
dionidium
I have the opposite issue, actually. ScreenSaverEngine shows up in "neutral,"
but it shouldn't be counted in any of those three buckets. It's just idle
time.

~~~
ivm
Thank you, I will add an exception.

------
mcoppola
Early impressions are excellent. I can easily see some billable/reporting
functionality added as premium features. I'll be adding this to my daily
routine and seeing how it works for the trial period - but you likely have a
paid user in me already. Thank you!

~~~
ivm
Thank you, I think there's enough data collected to produce invoices for
clients, we just need to decide how to organize per-client activity management
in the UI.

------
Karunamon
YES!

Finally an excuse to drop Rescuetime and their goofy UI. I've had this running
for about an hour or so, and it seems to provide me exactly what they do, for
cheaper, while respecting privacy.

Congrats on an awesome app, and I hope you do well selling this!

------
pwelch
+1 for privacy and storing locally

------
pault
I've been using Rescuetime for the last 8 years or so, and I will be
purchasing this in the next few weeks to see if it will work as a replacement.
From what I can see, it shouldn't be a problem. Congratulations on shipping!

------
asadhaider
This looks like a simple way to keep track of time I spend on projects.

It would be perfect if it could also log more details such as what
filename/project is open in Sublime, that way I know what I'm working on.

~~~
ivm
It logs app window names: you can select the app in the Details table and
there's a popover with the "View windows" button. You can also check to show
each window as a separate activity.

~~~
asadhaider
I'm editing a WordPress template at the moment, the application only logs the
file name and not the Sublime project name [0] (even though this appears in
the Sublime title bar and app window as file.php - Project Name).

The project name (blurred) only shows up in Qbserve on an untitled new window.
Possible bug?

[0] [http://i.imgur.com/qxE06nC.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/qxE06nC.jpg)

~~~
ivm
Could be a problem with how ST reports its project names to the system. I'll
take a look soon, sorry about that.

------
Jonovono
Looks beautiful. Any plans to add 'Focus' mode like Rescuetime. Basically just
ability to block distracting websites? I'd probably switch over from
rescuetime if that's added :)

~~~
SyneRyder
A +1 for this request. I used to use a program called Concentrate [1] which
would block distracting sites & also prevent distracting apps from launching.

A built-in Pomodoro timer could be good too. Some programs (like Focus) have a
timer & internet blocker, but having one app with the timer, blocker &
statistics would mean less clutter in my Mac menu-bar. (I currently use
Vitamin-R [2] for pomodoro timer & focus statistics, but it doesn't have
website blocking, and I sometimes forget to start my Vitamin-R timer if I'm
tracking time with Harvest instead... I'd love one app that did it all.)

[1]
[https://web.archive.org/web/20150701133312/http://www.getcon...](https://web.archive.org/web/20150701133312/http://www.getconcentrating.com/)
[2]
[https://web.archive.org/web/20150701133312/http://www.getcon...](https://web.archive.org/web/20150701133312/http://www.getconcentrating.com/)

~~~
OlaRybacka
I see that you track time with Harvest now, right? Are you pleased with it?
Take a look at TimeCamp - it's better equipped, more intuitive and even
cheaper than Harvest. Here is the full comparison:
[https://www.timecamp.com/blog/index.php/2016/04/timecamp-
vs-...](https://www.timecamp.com/blog/index.php/2016/04/timecamp-vs-harvest/).

~~~
SyneRyder
Yep, I'm pretty happy with Harvest. Even as a solo operator, invoicing is
their most important feature for me, and I see TimeCamp only includes that at
the Pro level (Harvest has it in their free tier). Cost isn't an issue for me,
~$100/year pays for itself with an hour of client work and it wouldn't be
worth the time for me to switch just to save a few dollars.

I'd need to see more details about things like your Mac desktop app (eg
screenshots, system requirements), as Harvest's Mac app is a big part of my
workflow, also their integration with Alfred app on the Mac. I also like that
Harvest pays attention to lots of really tiny details too.

It's probably not worth it for me to switch, but your link might be useful to
someone else just starting out!

------
tharshan09
Just curious, what is the tech stack?

~~~
ivm
Just Cocoa (Obj-C), SQLite with FMDB, and CorePlot.

------
daemonk
Just bought it. I really like it. One thing that would make this perfect for
me is the ability to show stats for specific time ranges within a day. I use
my laptop for both work and home. It would be nice to see a set of stats for
just 9am-6pm everyday; or whatever ranges I want.

I guess the time tracking works right now by just tallying up seconds for each
category? And it isn't recording time stamps? Recording time stamps might end
up taking up too much space?

~~~
whoByFire
You can avoid saving time stamps if you just do separate sums for preset time
stamp ranges. It will add another dimension to the data but that dimension can
be pretty roughly discretized. 99% of users would be perfectly happy with 15
minute, or even 30 minute discretization. 95% with 1 hour discretization.

------
graeme
Does the license allow use on multiple computers? I have a computer for heavy
work, and another where I do email and social media. I'd like to track both.

~~~
ivm
Yes, up to 5 machines for the personal/family use.

~~~
graeme
Great, I'm doing the trial now and very likely to buy.

Also, thanks for the Focus app recommendation elsewhere in the thread. I had
been looking for exactly such a native app.

------
welder
This is the new RescueTime! Now you just need to market it to all of
RescueTime's users:

[https://twitter.com/rescuetime/followers](https://twitter.com/rescuetime/followers)

Small nitpick: How can you guarantee data is kept locally without open-
sourcing the app?

This is similar to WakaTime but only for OS X and not as granular data,
because one is for programmers and the other more general users.

~~~
ivm
It works completely offline, so feel free to block it with firewall.

WakaTime works only with developer apps.

------
fintler
On a 13' Macbook, I need to scroll down to click "Download" or "Buy Now". You
might want to move those buttons up a bit.

------
manish_gill
Hi. Trying it out and would happily buy after using it for the next few days.

One query I have: Is there any way I can hide the app icon from the cmd+tab
list? I want the ability for it to stay and works quietly behind the scene and
since I have too many applications running on at the same time. Maybe a "hide
icon" or some other thing? Thanks.

Looks like a fantastic product on first look. :)

~~~
escobar
To remove the icon from your cmd+tab: open the preferences/settings for the
application and under "Application Options" use the multi-select field from
"Both" to "Only Menu Bar", then restart the app. The icon won't be in your
dock or cmd+tab anymore, but lives in the menu bar :)

------
gruffj
Great app, really enjoyed using it so far. I've found the percentage of
productive time shown in the toolbar to be really useful.

------
jakobegger
This is pretty misleading. From their product page:

> All the tracked information is stored locally.

From their privacy policy:

> we are using third party service Firebase.com to collect it (...)

So privacy is a selling point, but they have a lot of analytics in their app.
Some of it can be turned off, some of it can't.

If you claim your app stores all data locally, it's quite dishonest if it
talks to a bunch of analytics services...

~~~
ivm
Not "a lot" but 3 points (stated in the Privacy Policy): ping once a day
(HockeyApp), OS version+language once a month, and opt-out uncategorized
hosts/apps submissions.

I don't see how it's not private and "misleading".

~~~
jakobegger
Every domain you visit and every app you have installed is a lot of
information. Information I don't want to share, even 'anonymously'. (It would
be trivial to deanonymize that data)

If you claim your app stores data locally, it better not share data like this.
Otherwise your marketing copy is just the usual horseshit.

~~~
ivm
No way, we are not collecting this because we don't need it (and yes, it would
be not very private). I probably should improve the phrasing in the Privacy
Policy.

Qbserve detects popular apps and sites automatically by matching them to the
entries in the bundled database. If it can't find a match, it puts the
app/site into "Uncategorized" category.

Then when the user decides to assign it to some category, there's a checkbox
with text "Submit domain + category" and hint "Send it to developers to
improve Qbserve". You can disable this checkbox forever in the app's settings.

Then we get somethings like { "host":"ycombinator.com", "category":"news" },
check if this site is really popular and add it to the bundled database in the
next update.

~~~
jakobegger
Ok, I misunderstood the privacy policy. That actually sounds great!

I'm a big fan of local, non-subscription software, so thanks for making this.

(Side note: it would be nice if there was a setting to disable the Hockey
analytics without using a firewall)

------
spoinkaroo
This looks like exactly what I need, I'm going to try the free trial and then
let you know what I think and probably buy it.

------
zombieprocess
In terms of distribution - Could you create a dmg with the drag & drop to the
Applications directory as is standard for OSX?

~~~
ivm
Oh, right, thank you for the tip.

------
fuzzythinker
Does it really require Yosemite+ ? I think there's still quite a bit of people
still holding on to Mavericks.

~~~
ivm
I've run into some UI issues I can't even remember in the beginning of the
development and decided to skip it for now.

I can try to build it for Mavericks in a couple of months though.

------
phelm
This looks very useful, I am preparing to be a little shocked by the results.
I will probably be buying after the trial.

One thing, this app seems to interact strangely with Spectacle (OSX Window
controller) whereby browser windows move very slowly across the screen rather
than the instant snap that I am used to.

~~~
florianletsch
Have been running the trial for a few hours and am really satisfied so far. I
see the same issues with Spectactle, though. Hope this can be addressed in a
future version, as I'd love to have both apps running permanently.

------
kasperset
I like this app as it is. New features would be welcome but I prefer lean and
mean app. Simpler the better.

------
zmarouf
Am I right in assuming that Qbserve only tracks active windows? To elaborate:
If I have a monitor set to a fullscreen OSX Desktop with either Spotify or VLC
while actually coding, the time spent listening/watching won't count unless
the application is active, correct?

~~~
ivm
Yes, it uses OS X accessibility to get the focused app and its focused window.

------
ivan_k
Wonderful tool! I can see myself using it every single day.

Comment on usability: currently, different ports from the same domain name are
recorded as different websites. I think it should be sufficient to group all
the ports used with `localhost` as "productive".

Thanks for the great work!

~~~
ivm
Thank you!

Yes, localhost special case would be a nice enhancement. Domains from
different browsers probably will be grouped later by default.

------
rememberlenny
This looks like a great tool. Im testing it out now.

I regularly use multiple computers for personal/work. Can there be a way to
cross sync data across systems using an external host? I'd like to use Dropbox
or some similar solution to keep the data files up to date.

Would that be possible?

~~~
ivm
Sorry, right now it's not possible. I would like to add synchronization some
day but it's a bit far on the todo list.

------
Zirro
This looks like it would be very useful to me. A pet peeve of mine is when an
application does not use a monochrome icon in the menu bar. I don't suppose
you could offer a monochrome option for the percentage, turning it the same
colour as the icon?

~~~
ivm
You can disable the colors in the settings tab. It should work both for
classic and dark menu bar styles.

------
billions
Would be nice to compare productivity with others. Just purchased the full
version.

------
Yhippa
I really like this idea. Unfortunately I'm a multi-device user including
things like using a Chromebook which doesn't have native apps. Would love to
see this aggregate data across different types of devices.

------
xufi
This is pretty cool. I'd love to use it to keep track of time since Itend to
get distracted by looking at other tabs and I've been looking for a way to
keep track of where im wasting most of my time

------
weinzierl
I installed the trial version and it looks awesome. Unfortunately the lack of
Firefox support is a deal breaker for me as I spend a lot of time in Firefox.
This would be my top feature request.

------
imdsm
How long is it -25%? If I try for ten days, can I still get the -25%?

~~~
ivm
Yes, it's until June, 30.

------
cdnsteve
So was this developed using Swift? Curious, I see SQLite backend.

~~~
ivm
It was started before Swift become more or less mature, so the whole codebase
is in Objective-C.

~~~
KayL
Sounds like no plans for Windows platform? (I'm a multiple platform user.)

~~~
ivm
Sorry, no, it will require complete re-write and the app also heavily relies
on OS X accessibility.

But I remember using ManicTime on Windows, give it a try maybe.

~~~
lj3
ManicTime looks slick, feature filled and usable, but the visualization it
chose is confusing. I look at all those little lines and it reminds me of the
windows XP defragger.

~~~
reitanqild
It is wonderful.

YMMW but IMO it is a shining example of modern Windows UX done right. A couple
of examples

* double clicking selects the block you clicked on until next previously tagged time

* the tagging dialog has wonderful autocomplete

* you can set up automatic tagging

* you can add timelines from outlook etc

------
thuruv
Dead link. :(

~~~
ivm
Sorry, try again. For some reason a small DO droplet with 2 static pages is
down from being on HN.

------
sd8f9iu
Looks great! The interface picture, halfway down, should be the top one – it's
too hard to tell what the app does from the first one. Might give it a try.

------
jbverschoor
OK tried it, but it's not for me.

I need to be able to track activity per project.

Projects can be determined from the open window path or url.

Timings does this, but it's just one big mess

~~~
ivm
Timing uses completely different tracking approach, iirc there's AppleScript
involved.

Qbserve uses accessibility but I have plans to make improvements for per-
project tracking.

------
r0m4n0
What my employer thinks I'm doing: 8 hours on stackoverflow = 8 hours of
research

What I'm actually doing: earning reputation to improve my resume

------
muhammadusman
The UI is so much nicer than RescueTime, I love it!

------
elevenfist
I love the idea of apps like these, but can people really not remember what
they do all day? That thought is almost inconceivable.

------
ghostbrainalpha
I'm very happy with the icon in the dock!

------
pibefision
Why in this kind of sites, there is not a single person behind the marketing
site? What's the reason to be hidden?

~~~
ivm
We're not hidden, I just failed to create "About" page somewhere.

~~~
pibefision
hard to believe,but in a sense, maybe you did this work while employed by
someone else and you try to hide this. If this is the case, just wanted to
learn why is important to hide it. Until when?

~~~
ivm
I'm not hiding, you can find us by company name easily. ;)

"About" page will be added later.

------
jbverschoor
I'm currently testing Timings, but it's support for activities and projects
isn't done properly.

Checking out this one

------
Nemant
Only 7MB! Good job! Product looks awesome. If it works well for the next 10
days I'm definitely buying it :)

------
spark3k
Timecamp have been at this for a while now. With syncing to project management
apps.

------
vyoming
Any reason why you chose fastspring instead of stripe for payment processing ?

~~~
ivm
I read many good reviews of Fastspring on HN, they also has CocoaFob
integration. Plus I prefer older services to new ones doing the same thing.

------
kentt
Congratulation on shipping!

------
r00fus
I like how qotoqot.com shows up as "productive"

------
Tempest1981
Is it $30 per machine, or per user, or per household?

~~~
ivm
Per household, up to 5 machines.

------
DarthMader
I assume this does not work with a vpn?

------
maknz
Damn this is good. I'll be buying.

------
imron
Any possibility of Mavericks support?

~~~
ivm
Sorry, it's not planned. We would like to support more systems but there are
some UI rendering quirks that prevent smooth backwards compatibility.

~~~
imron
Bummer.

------
arvinsim
Is there an export feature?

~~~
ivm
Not yet, but it's on the roadmap with a very high priority.

------
jrcii
This looks fantastic! Great work. I have some feedback too: Right now it
groups all of my CLI programs into iTerm2. I would be very interested in
tracking the actual programs. vim time means I'm coding, irssi (IRC),
newsbeauter, cmus (music), or sl probably means I'm goofing off.

~~~
ivm
You can try to show iTerm2 windows as activities (there's a checkbox when you
select it in the Details table).

But it can bring some noise in case window titles are changed too often. I'm
thinking about adding custom rules setting, so you can filter window names
with regexes.

